# Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....



## Mefospezialist (1. Februar 2012)

man bin ich heiß mal wieder die Blinker in der Ostsee zu baden.

Mitte März gehts auf die Insel und die Vorbereitungen laufen jetzt schon seit zwei Wochen.

Meine Fenwick Iron Feather bekommt gerade neue Ringe spendiert. Die Wicklungen werden richtig geil Pink  Damit locke ich die Nachläufer aus der Reserve, wenn die durchs Wasser die Pinken Wicklungen sehen können die doch gar nicht anders |supergri

Dazu werde ich mal die neue rote Stradic testen mal sehen wie die sich so macht. Trotz alle dem geht die S von shi   im Gepäck mit als Ersatzrolle so zu sagen.

Neue Wathose habe ich auch bestellt da es die letzte auf Langeland im Herbst zerlegt hat.

Blinker sind poliert die Fliegen geföhnt.

Bei der Schnur bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher was es wird aber ich denke entweder wieder die Power pro oder was ich auch mal gerne testen würde ist die Stroft Typ R2. Fischt die jemand schon länger und kann etwas dazu sagen??

Allen die das Glück haben an der Küste zu wohnen wünsche ich möglichst viele schöne Stunden am Wasser und ein paar schöne Trutten.

Die vom Belly ist echt top, Petri nochmal dazu.

Grüße

David


----------



## Hecht Moritz (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

Petri und viel Glück für deine neue Saison


----------



## boot (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

Für Trutten ist es im mom zu Kalt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*



boot schrieb:


> Für Trutten ist es im mom zu Kalt.



Halte ich für eine sehr gewagte Aussage......
Warum ? Weil Deine Finger schmerzen ? Weil der Wind aus Osten kommt ? 
Ganz ehrlich......zu kalt gibt es nicht......zumindest nicht für die Fische......höchstens für unser Empfinden. 
Oder stellst Du das Essen bei Minusgraden ein ??


guckst Du

Rutenablage aus Eis......






und etwas später......

"Nette" Meerforelle neben einer Eisscholle raus gepickt





Also David....ran ans Wasser und her mit den Fischbildern....
Ist nicht einfach, aber sicher nicht unmöglich #h


----------



## Mefospezialist (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

Ja würde ich ja gerne aber wie schon geschrieben gehts erst im März auf die Insel.

Ich denke dann sind keine Eisschollen mehr da und die Mefos noch munterer. 
Und wenn ich dann unten bin wünsche ich mir das der Tag 48 Stunden hat und das es 47Stunden davon hell ist damit ich fischen gehen kann bis zum umfallen und eine Stunde Schlaf reicht für jeden der auch den viralen Infekt hat der mit M beginnt     Warum ist das nur immer so |kopfkrat


Ansonsten wünsche ich allen viel Petri auch zu dieser kalten unmenschlichen Zeit. 

Aber es geht was, Dorschdiggler machts vor, Petri

Grüße
David


----------



## boot (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Halte ich für eine sehr gewagte Aussage......
> Warum ? Weil Deine Finger schmerzen ? Weil der Wind aus Osten kommt ?
> Ganz ehrlich......zu kalt gibt es nicht......zumindest nicht für die Fische......höchstens für unser Empfinden.
> Oder stellst Du das Essen bei Minusgraden ein ??
> ...


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

Die Powerpro ist zum Truttenfische scheixxe
Fliegt einfach nicht gut genug.


Ansonsten wünsche ich dir ganz viel Spass und fang ein paar schöne Trutten#h


----------



## rudini (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

Und welche Leine würdest du dann empfehlen??


----------



## Reverend Mefo (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Die Powerpro ist zum Truttenfische scheixxe
> Fliegt einfach nicht gut genug.
> 
> 
> Ansonsten wünsche ich dir ganz viel Spass und fang ein paar schöne Trutten#h



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, empfehle die Power Pro aber aus anderen Gründen ebenfalls eher nicht, reisst bei meiner Spinncombo im Vergleich zu anderen Schnüren eher ab.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Halte ich für eine sehr gewagte Aussage......
> Warum ? Weil Deine Finger schmerzen ? Weil der Wind aus Osten kommt ?
> Ganz ehrlich......zu kalt gibt es nicht......zumindest nicht für die Fische......höchstens für unser Empfinden.
> Oder stellst Du das Essen bei Minusgraden ein ??
> ...



Respekt,... #6  Dickes Petri

Ich welcher Wassertiefe hast Du denn gefischt?


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

Moin,



boot schrieb:


> (...) wo sollte man deiner Meinung nach jetzt fischen?|kopfkrat dort wo ich auf Mefo fische fange ich nur im März April.lg


 
Absolut richtig, lass dich nicht verarschen. Das Foto von Dorschdiggler ist ein Fake. Die Forelle ist aus Plastik. Die benutzt er immer, wenn er andere Angler täuschen will.

In Wahrheit ist es so wie du schreibst: Meerforellen fängt man nur im März und April und auch da nur an ungeraden Wochentagen. Ansonsten besser erst gar nicht ans Wasser fahren, ist nur Zeit- und Benzinverschwendung!


Weiter so! #h


Achim


----------



## Seatrout (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Die Powerpro ist zum Truttenfische scheixxe
> Fliegt einfach nicht gut genug.




Also das halte ich für Schwachsinn.
Fische die Schnur als 12er auf ner 25er Stella und das geht einwandfrei!
Finde ne Fireline oder Spider auf keinen Fall besser.

gruß


----------



## stiffler72 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na toll, hättet Ihr das nicht früher sagen können?? Nur im März und April |kopfkrat Da hätte ich mir ja ein paar Schneidertage sparen können #d


----------



## MaikP (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

[QUONa toll, hättet Ihr das nicht früher sagen können?? Nur im März und April |kopfkrat Da hätte ich mir ja ein paar Schneidertage sparen können #dTE][/QUOTE]

Wer in Schwansen wohnt, weiß doch das eigentlich, oder?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> .....Das Foto von Dorschdiggler ist ein Fake.....



Du Verräter 



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> ....In Wahrheit ist es so wie du schreibst: Meerforellen fängt man nur im März und April....



Du weisst doch, wie viele Leute hier mitlesen......
Das wäre eine, wenn nicht *dieeee* Chance gewesen....
Im März/April hätten alle Gutgläubigen mit Gefrierbrand 
zu Hause im Bett gelegen.....
Kannst Du nicht einmal zur richtigen Zeit einfach nur die Fr**** halten 

Also Leute.......ich gebe mich geschlagen.... Fotoshop, Paintshop, oder wie der ganze Mist heissen mag....
Geht einfach im März/April ans Wasser (am besten im Raum Kiel) und haut anständig was raus #h


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

Raum Kiel ? Nee ... ich sage nur Waabs(forelle)  !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Raum Kiel ? Nee ... ich sage nur Waabs(forelle)  !


Mensch Mario....
Kajaken und Nivafahrer sind hier nicht gefragt......
Es geht um Meerforellen auf Blech, oder besser auf Fliege...
vom Strand....weisst Du....das ist da, wo Du deinem Yak das erste Mal die Ostsee gezeigt hast....
wann war das letzte Watangeln bei Dir ?
Ich glaube fast, dass das im November zuletzt der Fall war.....
also so echtes Watfischen vom Strand aus......*guckst Du hier* kannst Du Dich noch erinnern  

und nun......bitte keine falschen Spotempfehlungen mehr von Dir #h


----------



## stiffler72 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Raum Kiel ? Nee ... ich sage nur Waabs(forelle) !


 

Waabs, ts ts ts. Wer angelt denn in Waabs #6


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

HALLO jan 
olle socke die hat er in kühlschrank gehabt die gräte sauber vossy #6


----------



## Mefospezialist (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

Immer die gleichen Fragen und dabei ist die Antwort so einfach.

Einfach fischen gehen, denn nur wer fischt fängt was!

Klar sitzt man im Winter lieber im warmen Zuhause aber ich glaube den Trutten ist das doch wurscht.

Wenn jemand wie ich nur zwei drei mal im Jahr für ein paar Tage an die Küste kommt ist es doch klar das alles passen muss um eine Trutte zu verhaften. Manchmal gabs gar keine, manchmal nur untermaßige (mein Mindestmaß liegt bei 50cm) und dann auch mal ein Kracher.

Aber wenn ich an der Küste wohnen würde wie viele hier im Board dann würde ich auch automatisch in jeder freien Minute am Wasser stehen und fischen egal ob Winter, Frühjahr, Sommer oder Herbst. Mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich dann auch mal ganz neue Strände ausprobieren würde die in keinem Angelführer stehen.

Und ich bin fest davon überzeugt das derjenige der viel Zeit mit dem fischen verbringt auch mehr fängt als jemand der zuhause sitzt und auf schönes Wetter wartet. 

Bei mir am Rhein ist das jedenfalls genau so.

Ich finde es nur immer wieder schade zu sehen das manche Angler nichts mit einem teilen. Das ist mir jetzt schon so oft passiert. Ich hab mal einen auf Fehmarn angesprochen und gefragt wo er denn so seine Mefos fängt. Antwort: Geheim!

Das war für micht echt schade da ich 700km angereist bin und nur vier Tage zum fischen hatte. Ich habe zwar eine Forelle gefangen aber ich bin mir sicher es hätten auch noch ein zwei mehr sein können aber scheinbar meinen die Angler das der Touri ihm alles wegfängt wo er doch nur zwei drei mal im Jahr unten ist. Und ausserdem kann man doch nicht davon ausgehen das jeder Touri der an die Küste kommt ein Untermaßtotschläger ist. Man kann sich doch wenigstens mal ein wenig unterhalten und dann stellt man auch schnell fest was für ein Mensch der andere ist und kann dann immer noch verneinen.

Auch die Frage ob man sich am nächsten Tag mal irgendwo verabreden kann wurde schon oft mit irgendwelchen ausreden abgetan. So etwas finde ich wirklich sehr schade wo ich doch einer bin der mittlerweile schon viele Leute an die Zanderspots am Rhein geführt hat und diesen Leuten schöne Fische beschert hat. 

Aber egal, vielleicht findet sich ja im März ein netter Angler mit dem man mal zusammen los kann und der einem veilleicht noch den ein oder anderen Trick verrät.

Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.

Was ich aber als sehr positiv empfunden habe waren die zufälligen Begegnungen mit anderen Boardies, die Leute waren wirklich nett und dann ist man auch mal zusammen los. Gefangen zwar nix aber dann kann man sich wenigstens mal über was wäre wenn oder ähnliches unterhalten.

Grüße 

David


----------



## Steinbuttt (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

@Mefospezialist:
Natürlich hast Du einerseits recht, wenn Du sagst: "nur wer ans Wasser fährt, der fängt". Doch kennt man als Einheimischer schon sein Revier und man weiß dann eben auch, wann es absolut keinen Sinn mehr macht, Versuche zu starten. 
Bei uns hier an dem doch recht flachen Küstenbereich zB. verlassen die Meerforellen ab einer bestimmten Wassertemperatur den Uferbereich (ca.4 - 2°C). Und da kann man Angeln soviel man will, man wird nichts mehr fangen.

Ich habe es zB im letzten Winter immer wieder mal versucht und war recht regelmäßig an der Küste unterwegs, selbst unter härtesten Bedingungen (siehe Foto), ich fing die ersten Meerforellen aber erst wieder, als das Wasser im März über 2°C hatte!

Im Moment, wo diese niedrigen Luft- und Wassertemperaturen herrschen, macht es einfach keinen Sinn, sich im Wasser den A.... abzufrieren, hätte man den Hauch einer Chance, würde ich es tun!

Ansonsten gibt es natürlich wie überall sonst auch, solche und solche Menschen. So haben wir zB. auf unser letzten Rügen-Tour, einen sehr netten einheimischen Meerforellen-Angler getroffen, der uns dort bereitwillig jede Menge Tipps und Infos gab!#6

Falls es Dich mal hier zu uns ins Revier Fischland/Darß/Zingst verschlägt, dann melde Dich doch mal bei mir, dann können wir sehr gern mal zusammen los!:m

Gruß Heiko


----------



## MeFo_83 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

hey heiko!#h

hammer foto!!#6  wir sitzen hier auch schon alle auf heißen kohlen!!


----------



## k-bay (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

ich gehe hier über meinen büchern ein und starte morgen mal einen versuch. die wahrscheinlichkeit ist zwar bei 1°C wassertemperatur mehr als gering, wenn ich aber doch was fangen sollte, freu ich mich umso mehr. und wenn ich nichts fange, dann wars halt ein sonntagsspaziergang am strand


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

Nun ja, wem jetzt heiß ist, der soll eben ein, zwei Stunden vor die Tür gehen. Bei den Temperaturen legt sich das dann wieder.


----------



## Mefospezialist (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

So es ist so weit, heute wird das Auto gepackt und morgen nacht geht es los Richtung Fehmarn.

Die Fenwick ist neu Beringt und das fühlt sich echt gut an, endlich gescheite Ringe.

Die rote Stradic ist es am Ende doch nicht geworden dafür werde ich die neue Daiwa Caldia einem Ostsee Härtetest unterziehen.

Jetzt gilt es nur noch zu hoffen der Ostsee ein paar schöne Trutten zu entlocken.

Jetzt bin ich richtig heiß!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Insel also wer aus der Ferne pinke Wicklungen sieht weiß Bescheid 

Allen anderen viel Petri und dicke Silberbarren.

Grüße

David


----------



## HD4ever (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

bisher 4 schöne Mefos dieses Jahr erwischen können ...
diese Woche frei und am WE ist Trolliingtreff auf Fehmarn.
ab Morgen werd ich jeden tag auf dem Wasser sein :m
ich glüh auch schon fast so heiß .............


----------



## wallerwoller (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*

na dann euch allen mal ein dickes petri....kann es auch kaum erwarten...geht erst anfang april los|laola:


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ich bin jetzt schon heiß.....*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Die Powerpro ist zum Truttenfische scheixxe
> Fliegt einfach nicht gut genug.
> 
> 
> Ansonsten wünsche ich dir ganz viel Spass und fang ein paar schöne Trutten#h


Hi,

kann ich auch keineswegs bestätigen.Ich und andere Kollegen fischen die schon Jahrelang sehr intensiv an der Ostsee.Gute und günstige Schnur auf die man sich verlassen kann nur leider nicht rundgeflochten.Ist in der Praxis aber egal mir zumindest.Und weiter werfen tu ich mit der Stroft Gtp oder Nanofil zb. auch nicht wirklich und wenn so minimal das es zu vernachlässigen ist.


----------

